# +++ Türchen 6 +++



## Professor Tinca (6. Dezember 2022)

Cooles Teil!
Ich würde es mit einer 10ft/3lb oder 10ft/2,25lb Karpfenrute werfen, je nachdem was es wiegt..


----------



## 49er (6. Dezember 2022)

Korum Barbel; 11ft; 1,75lbs
Die schafft alles!


----------



## jkc (6. Dezember 2022)

Sportex Catapult Spod, schwere Spinnrute z.B. Black Cat Boat Spin oder je nach Möglichkeit bekäme das Ding ggfs nen Futterboottuning.


----------



## hanzz (6. Dezember 2022)

Vermutlich auch mit einer Karpfenrute. 

(Oder hinterm Boot herziehen)


----------



## BastE (6. Dezember 2022)

Entweder mit einer Karpfen- oder schweren Hechtrute!


----------



## Nuesse (6. Dezember 2022)

Fantasista Yabai 20-70 gr 



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> mit dem widerstandsfähigen STRIKER Cast


Wie oft darf ich die Spundwand treffen bevor das Ding zerschellt ?


----------



## kingandre88 (6. Dezember 2022)

Je nach Gewicht und Entfernung an einer meiner Zahlreichen Feederruten oder aber auch an der Spinn- oder Karpfenrute.


----------



## Carphunter1705 (6. Dezember 2022)

Habe noch eine schwere Karpfenrute oder meine Markrelenrute müsste es testen was sich besser werfen lässt


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. Dezember 2022)

Das würde ich vermutlich an einer meiner Karpfenruten nutzen.
Die Nash Dwarf mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## BobBuilder (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit der schweren Hechtrute um direkt die dicken Muttis zu finden!


----------



## luk1x (6. Dezember 2022)

ugly stick von shakespear


----------



## punkarpfen (6. Dezember 2022)

Hi, JRC Tele Carp in 13ft.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Dezember 2022)

Irgendeine Stellfischrute, langsam absenken damit der Aufschlag nicht so Fischverschreckend ist.


----------



## Mikaslav (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit einer Karpfenrute...


----------



## Gert-Show (6. Dezember 2022)

Der wiegt überschaubare 75 g und wäre ein tolles Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Missus.
Ich selber würde die Shimano BioMaster 91 H zum Werfen verwenden.


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Dezember 2022)

Sportex Carbon Fibre. 

30 Jahre alt, die kann was ab 

R. S.


----------



## Angler9999 (6. Dezember 2022)

Meine ...​Magna Nordic NEO Heavy Pilk 270 Travel   ​...wird dann endlich wieder Verwendung finden.​


----------



## compresiceps (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit meiner Ninja Feederrute 150gr.


----------



## Vanner (6. Dezember 2022)

Schöne Sache, könne ich gut gebrauchen.
Ich würde, je nach Gewicht des Gebers, entweder eine 3lbs Karpfenrute oder meine 4,5lbs Marker/Spodrute nehmen.


----------



## Los 2 (6. Dezember 2022)

Daiwa Black widow carp


----------



## Spaßfischer (6. Dezember 2022)

Schwere Hechtrute


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Rute die unmontiert dabei ist fürs neue "Spielzeug" nutzeb


----------



## Riesenangler (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit meiner alten DDR Fieberglasrute, die ich immer zum Deatbaitangeln nehme.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde für diesen Zweck meine Shimano Beastmaster FX Predator Spinning in der XH Variante(50-120gr. Wurfgewicht) verwenden, da das
Garmin Striker Cast GPS ein Gewicht von 75gr. hat. 
​


----------



## Tomasz (6. Dezember 2022)

Das Teil soll 75 g wiegen. Da werde ich es wohl an eine kräftige Spinnrute montieren. 

Gruß

Tomasz


----------



## Double2004 (6. Dezember 2022)

Brandungsrute....dann sind die genannten 60m Kinderkram...


----------



## laraque (6. Dezember 2022)

Wollte erst meine Iron Claw High-V in den Ring werfen, aber nach kurzer Überlegung erscheinen mir 3-15gr Wurfgewicht zu gering.

Dann vllt doch lieber die Browning Ambition Feeder


----------



## Slappy (6. Dezember 2022)

Puh, je nachdem welches Gewässer ich abscannen würde. 
In meinen kleinen Flüsschen brauch ich keine schwere Rute, da lass ich das gute Stück einfach treiben. 
Im großem See wird es schon etwas schwierig mit meiner W3 70g WG. Aber nächsten Jahr soll endlich die Bigbait Rute kommen


----------



## Thunder (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit meiner Welsrute


----------



## Mescalero (6. Dezember 2022)

Puh, ich dachte schon, es gibt ein iPhone zu gewinnen, als ich das Foto gesehen habe. 

So ein Klotz (was macht man damit eigentlich?) wäre ein toller Vorwand, um eine Surfrute samt Rolle, Schnur usw anschaffen zu * müssen*.
Aber ehrlich gesagt brauche ich dieses Kästchen überhaupt nicht und lasse anderen den Vortritt.


----------



## Ron73 (6. Dezember 2022)

Toller Preis!
Da ich mir nächstes Jahr eh eine schwere Spinnrute zulegen will, kommt die dann zum Einsatz.


----------



## Carpe_Diem (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit einer Fox EOS Pro


----------



## Racklinger (6. Dezember 2022)

Da ich keine Karpfenrute habe würde meine Feederrute zum Flussangeln  WG 150 g zum Einsatz kommen,.


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde es mit der Cormoran GTS Zander Lure auswerfen, geiles Brett.


----------



## Aalzheimer (6. Dezember 2022)

Das würde prima an meine 3,5lbs Karpfenruten zum Raubfischangeln passen  
Oder eine vertikale Unterwasserbetrachtung an der Stellfischrute


----------



## Tikey0815 (6. Dezember 2022)

Ne einfache 100g WG Telerute würde ich einsetzen


----------



## feko (6. Dezember 2022)

Ui das Teil ist ja genau was ich brauchen könnte. Ich würde es mit einer karpfenrute werfen. 
Und zwar zum Karpfen angeln.
Könnte damit perfekt löcher im Fluß suchen.


----------



## MarkusD_08 (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe keine Rute, mit der ich die 75g werfen kann.
Daher würde ich es wohl mit der Hand werfen.


----------



## captn-ahab (6. Dezember 2022)

Savage Gear Mpp, eigentlich Hechtrute für Big Baits.

Würde mich wirklich sehr interessieren wie mein Kanal so aussieht.


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich nehme für das Teil eine Tele-Rute von Cormoran in 3,00m und bis 150 gr. Wg.


----------



## Trane (6. Dezember 2022)

Schwere Hecht Rute müsste reichen


----------



## rustaweli (6. Dezember 2022)

Würde mit einer Korum XTND 10' 2,25 meine Flussufer ausschlenzen sowie den Fishfinder meinem Sohn ans Kanu beim Rudertraining hängen.


----------



## el.Lucio (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit einer 3lb Karpfenrute. Dann hat die auch mal bei mir ihre Daseins Berechtigung.


----------



## Seele (6. Dezember 2022)

Ne Karpfenrute tut da guten Dienst.


----------



## Rheinangler1986 (6. Dezember 2022)

Das Teil kommt an meine Ultra heavy feeder Rute und wird in den Rhein gefeuert.


----------



## tobiasfuchs1988 (6. Dezember 2022)

Entweder mit ner 12ft 3,5-4lbs Karpfenrute oder direkt mit ner Spotrute


----------



## Allround-Angler (6. Dezember 2022)

75 g sind mit allen meinen mittleren oder schweren Ruten werfbar.
Wahrscheinlich würde ich meine 4,20 m Steckrute mit 90 g, die ursprünglich zum Naturköderfischen auf Lachs vermarktet wurde, nehmen.


----------



## masu1963 (6. Dezember 2022)

Das entscheide ich, wenn ich das Ding gewonnen habe und damit am Gewässer bin.


----------



## Thomas. (6. Dezember 2022)

keine Ahnung mit welcher ich von meinen Ruten das Teil werfen würde, dazu müsste ich es erst einmal hier haben, es wird sich garantiert was passendes finden, und wenn nicht, würde ich mir dafür dann sogar eine passende Rute zulegen


----------



## Bene MK1 (6. Dezember 2022)

Dafür würde ich meine 10ft 3,5 lbs nash dwarf rute verwenden


----------



## kuttenkarl (6. Dezember 2022)

Da ich kein Smartphon besitze, wäre es ein Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Frau.
Selber würde ich eine Karpfenrute dafür nehmen.


----------



## Kiri86 (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit meiner 3 meter langen Balzer Spinn Rute!


----------



## Bronni (6. Dezember 2022)

Meine alte Jerkrute, ideal für solche Zwecke


----------



## Kehrinho (6. Dezember 2022)

Cooler Preis 

Würde ich mit einer meiner Karpfenruten auswerfen


----------



## Radger89 (6. Dezember 2022)

Meiner Karpfenrute


----------



## Xeviltan (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe noch eine etwas ältere Rute mit 150g Wurfgewicht. Damit sollte ich das Ding ja wohl rausgezimmert bekommen


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (6. Dezember 2022)

Entweder mit meiner Hechtspinnrute oder mit meiner Karpfenrute, die ich allerdings nur zum Raubfischangeln einsetze.


----------



## Niklas32 (6. Dezember 2022)

Das gute Stück würde einfach an einer der Karpfenruten landen.


----------



## Kanal-Angler (6. Dezember 2022)

Daiwa Prorex X Spinning Spinnrute​Sie ist 2,70m lang u. hat ein Wurfgewicht von 30-70g. Das Ding schaft alles ins Wasser zu bringen.


----------



## HerrZebra (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit einem schwereren Hechtrute der bis 140g geht.


----------



## MichaG (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich habe eine wunderbare Karpfenrute, welche ich eigentlich nicht benutzte. Somit hätte die einen Einsatzzweck.


----------



## vermesser (6. Dezember 2022)

Da kommt meine gute DAM Steelpower Boat ins Spiel. Der Prügel wirft das Ding mit Sicherheit.


----------



## STRULIK (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit einer Karpfenrute natürlich...


----------



## yukonjack (6. Dezember 2022)

Kogha Barbel Tamer Multitip​


----------



## PirschHirsch (6. Dezember 2022)

Sportex Magnus Spin, Huchen Deluxe XT oder Jolokia Pilk.


----------



## ollidi (6. Dezember 2022)

Entweder mit meiner Shimano Speedmaster Hechtrute oder Rozemeijer Jerkbait.


----------



## Tenchion (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich denke ne schöne Hecht Rute mit 130g wg würde optimal dazu passen


----------



## Mooskugel (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit einer 3lb Karpfenrute oder Savage Gear custom predator mit 150g Wg


----------



## itswww (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit meiner etwas gewichtigeren Hechtrute


----------



## Localhorst (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde dafür meine gute alte Tele-Allround Rute nehmen


----------



## jupp4711 (6. Dezember 2022)

Karpfenrute   3lb sollte kein Problem sein


----------



## Phoenix84 (6. Dezember 2022)

Würde den mit einer Karpfenrute auswerfen.


----------



## Luis2811 (6. Dezember 2022)

Schönes Gerät, ich würde es mit meine Savage Gear Custom Predator mit 170g Wurfgewicht auswerfen.


----------



## Minimax (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde einen durch und durch abscheulichen Teleknüppel mit 150g WG benutzen, den ich meinem Angelkumpel abgezogen habe.


----------



## sprogoe (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde es an meine 3lbs Karpfenrute montieren.


----------



## blacksnoek (6. Dezember 2022)

Ganz klar ein Fall für die Karpfenrute


----------



## prinz1 (6. Dezember 2022)

Hallo!
Das gute Stück wird mit ner 3 lbs Karpfenrute rausgeschlenzt. Wollen doch mal sehen, ob es da noch unentdeckte Standplätze von Hecht und Barsch gibt!
Ansonsten gerne vorm Karpfenangeln nochmal die Standplätze angeschaut, ob sich was an der Struktur verändert hat!

Jens


----------



## Verstrahlt (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit einer DAM Neo Spinning oder mit der 3lbs 12" Karpfenrute


----------



## Thede (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit meiner Zanderjigge


----------



## Waidbruder (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich werfe mit der Bolorute aus.  Ich tunke damit besser gesagt.


----------



## Minimax (6. Dezember 2022)

Waidbruder schrieb:


> Ich werfe mit der Bolorute aus.  Ich tunke damit besser gesagt.


Öchöm..Der Garmin Striker hat proppere 75g. 
Aber wer weiss? Vielleicht ist in einem der späteren Türchen ja ein Rutenteparatur-Gutschein oder ne Bolo-Ersatzspitze?


----------



## Oanga83 (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit meiner guten alten Karpfenrute


----------



## FischerKing (6. Dezember 2022)

Wow cooles Geschenk! Bisher kannte ich nur den Deeper. 
Da das gute Stück nur 75 Gramm wiegt würde ich es mit meiner Karpfenrute auswerfen.


----------



## Astacus74 (6. Dezember 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Öchöm..Der Garmin Striker hat proppere 75g.
> Aber wer weiss? Vielleicht ist in einem der späteren Türchen ja ein Rutenteparatur-Gutschein oder ne Bolo-Ersatzspitze?



Damit meine dann hoffentlich reparierte Bolo nicht leiden muß und ich den Rutenreparatur-Gutschein nicht brauche würde ich dann meine Daiwa Enblem in 3lbs nehmen.


Gruß Frank


----------



## schwerhoeriger (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit meiner Svartzonker von Abu! Die hat bis 140g Wurfgewicht passt daher 

Schönen Nicolaus


----------



## Finke20 (6. Dezember 2022)

Ja da nehme ich doch glatt an der Verlosung teil .
Die Rute wird eine meiner älteren Hechtruten werden, ich habe da noch eine schöne Balzer Hulk Rod, die ist dafür gut geeignet .
Jetzt muss es nur noch mit dem Losglück klappen .


----------



## JottU (6. Dezember 2022)

Habe da noch eine no name Rute mit Wurfgewicht 200g. Die würde ich wohl nehmen.


----------



## wolverine 7878 (6. Dezember 2022)

Auswerfen würde ich mit der 3 Meter Hechtrute - WG 80 g. Das sollte reichen und die Weite wäre auch kein Problem, um den Umkreis dann im Wasser abzusuchen. tight lines


----------



## Sven der Angler (6. Dezember 2022)

Die gute alte Balzer Magna Silver in 3.60 m sollte da passen


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (6. Dezember 2022)

Sicher ist sicher, deshalb nehme ich meine Zebco Brandungsrute!


----------



## plinse (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde mit einer Brandungsrute auswerfen, ja nach Gewicht hätte ich da mehrere zur Auswahl, für 60m braucht man ja auch nicht voll durchziehen.
Meine Double Strike Surf Diabolo X von Balzer sollte das locker können


----------



## bic zip (6. Dezember 2022)

ABU Venerate


----------



## Blueser (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit ner Karpfenrute und stabiler Schnur...


----------



## alter Neusser (6. Dezember 2022)

Meine Sportex leichte Brandungsrute von 1979 und die dicke 550er Finessa - falls ich mit dem Ding ne Nixe sehe , krieg ich sie damit raus .


----------



## Jan_Cux (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde die Khoga Gianthunter Makrele nehmen.


----------



## silverfish (6. Dezember 2022)

An meiner 300gr Telesilstar merkst nicht mal ne volle Bierflasche. Prima zum Senken geeignet.


----------



## u-see fischer (6. Dezember 2022)

Entweder mit meiner 10 Fuß Sportex Kev-Carbon Pike oder mit der GAM Cod Pilkrute-


----------



## Wurmbaader (6. Dezember 2022)

Meine Shimano Travel Spin würde da auch einen Einsatz in Deutschland bekommen.


----------



## ulist (6. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 6
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425824
> 
> ...


Würde eine Teleskopruten ab 100 Gramm WG nehmen


----------



## Nikesd (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde es mit meiner Grundrute (wurfgewicht 100-300g) auswerfen 40er schnurr sicher ist sicher


----------



## Made90 (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde ihn mit einer meiner Karpfen oder Meeresruten auswerfen, jedem wünsche ich viel Glück


----------



## Stippi68 (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde meine schwere Feederrute nehmen.


----------



## Tricast (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde meine Karpfenrute nutzen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Dezember 2022)

Kommt darauf an, was ich vorhabe!
Beim Karpfenangeln im See, vorab einfach an die Karpfenrute um z.B. eine Sandbank zu suchen.
Beim Spinnfischen im Fluss, vorab an die Spinne und von der Buhne einfach nur abtreiben lassen.


----------



## Hering 58 (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde meine Brandungsrute nutzen.


----------



## Ron73 (6. Dezember 2022)

Hering 58 schrieb:


> Ich würde meine Brandungsrute nutzen.


Hartmut, man kann nur einmal gewinnen  . Wenn du die Hefte ausgelesen hast, sag Bescheid


----------



## blumax (6. Dezember 2022)

mit meiner shimano biomaster


----------



## Forelle74 (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde es an ne Karpfenrute montieren .


----------



## Drillsucht69 (6. Dezember 2022)

Wenn ich es gewinnen würde, würde ich mir dafür sogar gerne eine richtige Rute kaufen… Wäre interessant so ein paar Buhnen auf deren Struktur zu checken… 
Ich würde dafür ne starke Hechtrute wählen …


----------



## davidhecht (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit meiner Karpfenrute


----------



## Ingenieux (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde es mit meiner schweren Hechtrute auswerfen.
Viel Glück auch allen anderen und eine schöne Adventszeit!


----------



## TapferesScheiderlein (6. Dezember 2022)

mit der Spod Rute, die wird mit allem fertig


----------



## kv2408 (6. Dezember 2022)

mit meiner Karpfenrute oder der Deadbait Rute


----------



## pikehunter (6. Dezember 2022)

...ich denke das meine Mr.Pike Deadbait Rute dafür geeignet ist.


----------



## keilerkopf (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit meiner guten alten Penn Senso Pilk im sanften Schwung an starker Schnur


----------



## By-Tor (6. Dezember 2022)

Mit meiner Brandungsrute


----------



## sanda (6. Dezember 2022)

Hab noch ein paar Dorsch-Pilkruten, mit diesem geht es auf jeden Fall


----------



## Mikesch (6. Dezember 2022)

Karpfenrute, Feederrute od. Schlepprute.


----------



## Maju (6. Dezember 2022)

Ui, das wäre ein tolles Geschenk für meinen Schatz. Und der hat einige Ruten an den er testen könnte wo das STRIKER Cast GPS-Echolotgerät am besten geht. Petri


----------



## Jason (6. Dezember 2022)

Ich werfe das Ding mit meiner Balzer Magna Spro fürs Karpfenangeln raus.

Gruß Jason


----------



## burlikomm (6. Dezember 2022)

mit einer meiner schönen Karpfenrute


----------



## nostradamus (7. Dezember 2022)

Meine Quantum Smoke 1, 2,40m


----------



## LennartJohanson (7. Dezember 2022)

Mit einer Karpfenrute


----------



## aristagon (7. Dezember 2022)

Dam allround c40


----------



## magut (7. Dezember 2022)

Das kommt beim "Zandern" auf die dDaiwa prorex .Damit ich endlich die Donau auch unter Wasser besser verstehen lerne


----------



## Odolvinga (7. Dezember 2022)

Würde ne ältere 3lb Karpfenrute dazu benutzen welche zur Zeit nur noch im Keller verstaubt


----------



## FischFreund84 (7. Dezember 2022)

Ui, wie schön. Sowas besitze ich nich gar nicht. 
Sollte ich Glück haben und das Schmuckstück gewinnen, würde ich es wohl mit meiner Feeder- oder Hechtrute auswerfen.


----------



## BaFO (7. Dezember 2022)

Dafür müsste wohl die alte DAM X-Kev Carbon Carp herhalten!

LG Max


----------



## chum (7. Dezember 2022)

*an der Sportex Black Arrow 80g*


----------



## RiccoHD (7. Dezember 2022)

Sehr interessant um die Kanten zu finden. Würde mit fast jeder Rute auswerfen die ich gerade dabei hab, außer ner UL Rute


----------



## KadeTTHH (7. Dezember 2022)

Würde auch eine Karpfenrute verwenden.


----------



## Aalbändiger (7. Dezember 2022)

Karpfen- oder Spinnrute


----------



## ruhrpott arielle (7. Dezember 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Türchen 6
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 425824
> 
> ...


Mit meiner Karpfen Rute oder unserer feederrute je nachdem


----------



## ruhrpott arielle (7. Dezember 2022)

Mit meiner Karpfen Rute oder unserer feederrute, je nach dem


----------



## Jurben (7. Dezember 2022)

Mit Meiner Balzer Diabolo VI Grundrute


----------



## trawar (7. Dezember 2022)

Balzer HechtPeitsche mehr habe ich nicht


----------



## ullsok (7. Dezember 2022)

Gamakatsu Akilas


----------



## Frieder (7. Dezember 2022)

Das Teil ist jedenfalls für mich etwas völlig Neues.
An eine Karpfen-oder Wallerrute wäre das schon eine tolle Sache.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (7. Dezember 2022)

Und der Gewinner lautet:
feko 
Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bitte sende uns deine Adresse per PN


----------



## hanzz (7. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch feko


----------



## Kehrinho (7. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum Gewinn


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch feko !


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch feko !
Du solltest nächstes Jahr am Nikolaustag Lotto spielen!


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch feko


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (7. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Luis2811 (7. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch zum Gewinn!


----------



## Aalzheimer (7. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir Glückkwunsch


----------



## Hering 58 (7. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir Glückwunsch feko


----------



## Nuesse (7. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Mescalero (7. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch feko !


----------



## Los 2 (7. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Kochtopf Angler (7. Dezember 2022)

Natürlich mit einer Zeck Rute


----------



## feko (7. Dezember 2022)

Oh ne oder? Ich guck ins forum rein....die Glocke auf rot...
Hatte schon Angst jemanden vor den Schlips getreten zu haben...
Dann das.
Unglaublich. 
Ich freu mich sehr.
Euch allen alles Gute


----------



## feko (7. Dezember 2022)

Danke nochmal an das forum und die members.
Ihr seid die besten in diesen Zeiten. 
Danke


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (7. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch und viel Freude damit!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,

ich dachte, die Verlosung endet am 7.12., oder geht es um einen anderen Gewinn?
Mit 7.12.  ist scheinbar nicht gemeint, dass bis 23:59 Uhr gezählt wird, sondern nur bis zu einer beliebigen Uhrzeit.
Sonst würde ich den Striker Cast GPS mit gerne meiner Sarfix Bootsrute auswerfen.


----------



## Gert-Show (7. Dezember 2022)

feko schrieb:


> Oh ne oder? Ich guck ins forum rein....die Glocke auf rot...
> Hatte schon Angst jemanden vor den Schlips getreten zu haben...
> Dann das.
> Unglaublich.
> ...


Denk an meine oben geschrieben Worte!
Letzten Jahr Türchen 6 abgeräumt, dieses Jahr wieder. Der 6. Dezember ist dein Glückstag, also spiel Lotto!


----------



## Vanner (7. Dezember 2022)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Top Gewinn.


----------



## feko (7. Dezember 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Denk an meine oben geschrieben Worte!
> Letzten Jahr Türchen 6 abgeräumt, dieses Jahr wieder. Der 6. Dezember ist dein Glückstag, also spiel





Gert-Show schrieb:


> Denk an meine oben geschrieben Worte!
> Letzten Jahr Türchen 6 abgeräumt, dieses Jahr wieder. Der 6. Dezember ist dein Glückstag, also spiel Lotto!


Ja das merke ich mir.
Ich glaube ja das das 6.türchen mit dem Anfangsbuchstaben meines Namens zu tun hat. 
Feko ist die Abkürzung für 
Felix Konrad


----------



## Nuesse (7. Dezember 2022)

Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> sondern nur bis zu einer beliebigen Uhrzeit.


Müsste 10 uhr am Folgetag sein .


----------



## bic zip (7. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch Feko


----------



## rhinefisher (7. Dezember 2022)

3m Berkley Jigolo - weil ich die übrig habe.. .


----------



## yukonjack (7. Dezember 2022)

Glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## Astacus74 (8. Dezember 2022)

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch


Gruß Frank


----------



## Weppel (9. Dezember 2022)

Das würde ich mir sehr wünschen. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich das gewinnen könnte. Allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## Nuesse (9. Dezember 2022)

Weppel schrieb:


> Das würde ich mir sehr wünschen. Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich das gewinnen könnte. Allen eine schöne Weihnachtszeit und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


Ich drück Dir die Daumen .


----------

